# 1965 GTO Backup Light Gasket



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy the gasket that goes between the chrome bumper and the backup light housing/casting. If not availalbe would appreciate suggestions.Ames did not offer one.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i read this in an earlier thread. dont know if he ever found them. the original gaskets are not flat. they contour to the shape of the bumper. i was fortunate to re-use my originals. if they are not available, you could buy a sheet of rubberized gasket material at an auto parts store and make them. felpro makes the sheets in a few thicknesses.


----------



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Rick thank you for responding. You are exactly right, they are of course round in shape (going around the backup light housing) but the thickness follows the contour of the bumper (thinest at the top/thickest at the bottom where there is also a groove (my guess) to allow water to run-out. I think you are right, I'll have to make something but plan to start with a toilet tank gasket which is close in diamter and thicker than you need...it doesn't need to be perfect 'cause it gets squashed-together between the housing and the bumper...right?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

not really squashed, but evenly snug.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't find reproductions either and I've looked for a couple of years now.

This may sound crazy but- *I used an oil filter seal.*

You'll have to cut a little notch in it to fit flush on the light housing, but it worked well for me.

I'll have to compare it to another car side by side to really see how different it is. If there's any big difference, I'll cut a thinner piece later.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

On mine, they're original old rubber and you can _barely_ see the edge when the whole thing is together...it does not protrude beyond the rim of the B/U lamp bezel. These things don't really 'go bad' like so many other seals. You can make a pair after making a pattern or probably source a used pair if you're patient.


----------

